# New sailor on the Bay Of Quinte



## S/V Dutch Treat (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello

I bought the boat last fall, and will be putting her in the water in the spring.

I hope to see some of you around on the Bay Of Quinte


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome.... what boat? What's behind the name??


----------



## S/V Dutch Treat (Dec 28, 2011)

Faster said:


> Welcome.... what boat? What's behind the name??


Thanks,

The boat is a traditional Dutch sailboat called a Vollenhovense Bol. It's a 27' gaff rigged steel double-ender with leeboards.

The name came with the boat, and much to my surprise I don't plan to change it. I always wanted a steel boat I could call Iron Maiden - combines the idea that boats are female and my love of heavy metal music. But the name Dutch Treat just seems right. The prior owners brought it over from Holland and they felt it was a treat.

I uploaded some pics to a gallery:
SailNet Community - S/V Dutch Treat's Album: Vollenhovense Bol


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

She looks in nice shape... and yes, appropriately named too!

We were in Holland visiting relatives a few years back, and took a round-trip canal day tour from Sneek... it was fascinating to see the different boats, and the traditional ones - to look across a pasture and see masts moving along the far edge in yet another canal.


----------



## S/V Dutch Treat (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome pics, thanks.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Dutch!
It's good to see another great lakes sailor here.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard fellow Canuck.

Nice looking boat. I had some Dutch sailing students years ago who were big fans of that style of boat.


----------



## S/V Dutch Treat (Dec 28, 2011)

bljones said:


> Welcome aboard, Dutch!
> It's good to see another great lakes sailor here.


Thanks. I've been following your blog for a while - good stuff!


----------



## S/V Dutch Treat (Dec 28, 2011)

jackdale said:


> Welcome aboard fellow Canuck.
> 
> Nice looking boat. I had some Dutch sailing students years ago who were big fans of that style of boat.


Thanks. Yes, she captured my heart at first glance. Love at first site so to speak.


----------

